# For sale on Ebay Tivo HD and HD XL (both w/Lifetime Service)



## jgruiz (Dec 28, 2001)

I am selling one Tivo HD upgraded to 1TB and one Tivo HD XL, both with lifetime service. See links below:

TiVo HD TCD652160 DVR w/ LIFETIME SERVICE Upgraded 1TB Drive

TiVo TCD658000 HD XL DVR w/ LIFETIME SERVICE

Both come with Tivo wireless G adapter.


----------

